# play swf file in media player classic



## Ramakrishnan (Sep 16, 2006)

I downloaded some swf files and wanted to play it. Generally we play it using IE. But just as I was clicking Open with it struck me that why not try media player classic and lo and behold it played very well. I don't know if anybody posted this in this forum( I have already searched this forum). It goes without saying that you should have flash player installed.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 16, 2006)

U missed this one


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Sep 16, 2006)

no offence intended, vishal. sorry.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 16, 2006)

Its ok buddy  

When I said that u did something wrong? its good that u also discovered this feature of media player classic.  

happy posting


----------

